# amanet/zălog



## THE-GULP

Bună seara!

" Poliţiştii braşoveni au făcut controale la casele de schimb valutar, precum şi la cele de *amanet/zălog* şi bijuterii."

Care e deosebirea dintre amândouă cuvinte?Mă gândesc doar că *amanet *e mai comun*.

Toate **Cele ** bune.
*


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Deși cele două cuvinte au în mare măsură același înțeles și sunt date în dicționar ca sinonime, nu se pot folosi chiar tot timpul unul în locul celuilalt. Nu am auzit/văzut niciodată "casă de zălog". Casă de amanet e sintagma obișnuită (și corectă, aș zice, dar deh, mă mai înșel )

Cum am văzut eu folosit:
amanet - ca substantiv, numai în sintagma "casă de amanet". În rest, verb: _și-a amanetat ceasul_.
Deși în DEX se dă exemplul _Lasă drept amanet un inel_, te asigur că multă lume s-ar uita ciudat la tine dacă te-ai exprima astfel

zălog - cel mai des, ca substantiv, și nu neapărat în cazul în care e vorba de un cămătar. Mai degrabă când ai lăsat un obiect la cineva, ca garanție că vei face ceva: _și-a lăsat mantia cârciumarului drept zălog_ (pentru că n-a avut bani de băutură )


----------



## farscape

Aşa după cum menţionează Trisia, zălog nu înlocuieşte mereu cuvântul amanet, spre exemplu:

Mi-am lăsat inima zălog Munţilor Bucegi. (adică mă simt legat de ei ca şi cum o parte din mine ar fi rămas acolo). Dacă aş folosi "amanet" aş transforma metafora într-o sintagmă banală, probabil din cauza "Casei de amanet" pomenită mai sus.



> _Lasă drept amanet un inel_, te asigur că multă lume s-ar uita ciudat la tine dacă te-ai exprima astfel


Eu unul nu: mi se pare OK, mai ales că am întălnit-o în cărţi 

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Vă mulţumesc pentru ajutorul vostru!


----------

